# [Solved] Postfix: unsupported dictionary type: [

## smileaf

The Error:

```
Jun 13 00:15:04 [postfix/smtpd] fatal: unsupported dictionary type: [

Jun 13 00:15:05 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 18379 exit status 1

Jun 13 00:15:05 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
```

Built-in options:

```
[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/postfix-2.1.5-r2  -ipv6 +ldap -mailwrapper -mbox +mysql +pam +postgres +sasl (-selinux) +ssl -vda 0 kB
```

/etc/postfix/main.cf:

```
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

myhostname = rakusu.smileaf.org

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128 192.168.0.0/24

relay_domains = $mydestination, utopios.org, dashjr.is-a-geek.org

debug_peer_level = 2

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = no

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.1.5-r2/readme

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

home_mailbox = .maildir/
```

/etc/postfix/master.cf:

```
smtp       inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd -o content_filter=spamassassin

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)

bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient

spamassassin

          unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

   user=nobody argv=/usr/bin/spamc -f -e /usr/sbin/sendmail -oi -f ${sender} ${recipient}
```

The same exact configuration worked just 4 days ago before I redid the system. The built-in options might differ slightly I think. I've check the forum and found a few simular problems to mine however each one actually had a type. Mine on the other hand is [ .. what is a [ dictionary???

----------

## smileaf

Found it!

I didn't include IPv6 support and this

```
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128 192.168.0.0/24 
```

caused it to blow up.

removing the [::1]/128

reloaded

and I'm up going!

----------

